# February 2020   ~   Tell Us About Your Day...



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

February already, not too sure where January went,  But as fast as I want Spring and Summer to get here, time can slow down just a wee bit... Well didn't do a lot yesterday... Babysat the 2 dogs that are with us for a couple of days (Tuesday) They like to pick things up and carry them around, I'm looking for my slippers... Can't find them in the house, so I am guessing they are outside in the puppy pen somewhere...

Other then that, there is not a lot going on... Up early cuz the dogs needed out...Well I hope everyone has a very happy day, and GOD Bless YOU all...


----------



## bingo (Feb 1, 2020)

we've got  3 little  dogs. ..we're on the road....been traveling for ...this'll be 3rd day...

one dog is almost 17...blind deaf
one is 15...he's  skeedaddly with steps...there's a  lot. ...
one is 10...still chomping at the bit to..go!

we have to carry the two oldest...in and out...til we get parked..


----------



## toffee (Feb 1, 2020)

up early yawns still tired lol' hubby needs to go out early taxi waiting -so he goes off to get his new car 
well a year old ---so we have high winds so I did the washing and even hung it on a line swizzler ,
hoping my panties dont end up in nxt door weather vane !  lovely sunny day for January.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 1, 2020)

bingo said:


> we've got  3 little  dogs. ..we're on the road....been traveling for ...this'll be 3rd day...
> 
> one dog is almost 17...blind deaf
> one is 15...he's  skeedaddly with steps...there's a  lot. ...
> ...



I know how that is.  Do you have a little pen for whenever you're stopped?


----------



## bingo (Feb 1, 2020)

we got here today...thankful for sunshine...yes we use a rollout fence and cover a large area....it's  grassy here...so good


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

I watched some wild birds at outdoor feeders, from my spot indoors, on this cold January day...oops!
It's February 1st! 

I already forgot what I just read in original post? 
Ah well, at least I noticed it, for myself!  So,  things could be worse, as they usually could be!

I fed the kitty, and I noticed that she loves the plain, old piece of fabric I gave her, a few days ago. She's spent hours cuddling herself into it, today.  She likes it a LOT better than the nice fleece, made just for cats, that was given to me as a gift, for her, some time ago. Cats are funny that way.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

@toffee
Let me know if you are missing any of your laundry you hung out....
If so, I could keep an eye out for it, out my window, in some days from now...might arrive hereabouts, by sometime next week?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2020)

Today we had a nice long visit from an old friend, before he arrived I took my dog for his daily walk in the park.  It was great to see our friend again, and he brought his dog with him, a Blue Heeler that he rescued, sweet, well behaved dog.  My Labradoodle got along well with him, and our cat hid in the basement.  He did come up the stairs at one point when I was letting the dogs into the yard, got to 3 steps from the top platform of the staircase where the Heeler saw him, the cat hissed and slinked back down the stairs.  Our friend's dog was a good boy, and just let the cat go about his business.

I went out to a good pizzeria to get a pie for an easy quick dinner, it was good and everyone was happy, dogs got a few pieces of crust.  Once they left I called the cat up from downstairs and let him know things were safe, and fed him.  The weather today was around 60 degrees, very springlike for the winter season.  Overall, it was a pleasant day.


----------



## Repondering (Feb 1, 2020)

I baked four loaves of gluten free bread today for church communion tomorrow.  I cut them into enough bite size pieces for the three hundred or so people who come to Sunday services.  I also baked a round loaf of conventional bread for our pastor to break into two halves as he conducts the ceremony.  I slice about halfway through the bottom of the loaf so it breaks cleanly.
I used the last of my jarred honey making the bread, so I had to get out a five gallon bucket of last year's extraction and scoop out about ten pounds or so of congealed honey and then re-liquify it in a double boiler.  It was a chilly evening and my wood burning stove was lit so I  used that to heat up the honey.
That's about all I did....except watch some of the news commentary from Washington DC.  I haven't seen or spoken to anyone for four days, except my accountant on the phone.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2020)

I spent the day sewing and made some blueberry muffins. The hubby started a model car he got for Christmas. After dinner I cut my hair, I guess a better term would be chopped. Anyhow it feels better short and I should be able to be seen in public by Easter. I'm not going out anyway so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 1, 2020)

I got up this morning at 6AM and had my first cup of coffee w/cream-Splenda. Between wife and I, many times I'm the "early bird" getting up in the morning. Being a former Indiana farmer, being in the Navy for a number of years and having jobs where I started at 7AM got me very use to getting up early. When I got up, she was awake, but wanted a little more sleep. She got up at 8AM. She made us blueberry pancakes for breakfast. We both horsed around on our computers for a couple of hours. I'm making music CD's.

Around eleven, we drove to a place she was going to have a job interview next week, but after getting there, we both decided it was just too far away from our apartment. With only having one vehicle now, it's not a good idea to get a job too far from home. Especially during our winter snow months. 

Stopped at A & W and got a bite to eat. Now, Saturday night, I'm on the computer, continuing to make music CD's, and she is doing her job search again. 

Today it was 68, tomorrow, 70...........and the, on Monday, the bottom drops out..........snow! Snow on Tuesday AM as well. From tomorrow to Monday, we will drop 40 degrees in temperature! Or, as some say here......."welcome to the Rocky Mountain Region".


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 1, 2020)

Nothing spectacular today

....but tomorrow?

it's gonna be 02022020

and if I relive it backwards.....it's still gonna be 02022020


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 2, 2020)

A church friend is picking up to go to our early church service which starts at 8:15
The rest of my day read paper,get a walk in,may watch some of the Super Bowl


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

Nothing much yet... had a late night so a later start this morning.

Sold a car on ebay (BIN)  , just waiting to hear the details of how the buyer is going to collect it  as he's got to come from way up country.... 

Packed a small over night bag in case I'm kept in hospital tomorrow morning ..there's a 50/50 chance they'll keep me in for more in-depth tests , so I'm hoping by being prepared for it  they won't,  if you see what I mean , whereas if I wasn't prepared they would.. 

It's only mid-day , very windy and quite cold, so I'm just going to chill for a little while with a cuppa tea...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 2, 2020)

Made my secret recipe dip last night
It's marinating in the fridge right now......in a super bowl
The nacho chips anxiously await


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Made my secret recipe dip last night
> It's marinating in the fridge right now......in a super bowl
> The nacho chips anxiously await


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2020)

My daughter and SIL are down from NY for a short visit. Yesterday we took a trip south to Seminole Brighten casino. A small casino but a nice place. I won a little, but the others didn’t do so well. Saw lots of farm country as this area, around Ocachobee Lake , is still quite uninhabited. A nice time was had by all.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2020)

Pappy said:


> My daughter and SIL are down from NY for a short visit. Yesterday we took a trip south to Seminole Brighten casino. A small casino but a nice place. I won a little, but the others didn’t do so well. Saw lots of farm country as this area, around Ocachobee Lake , is still quite uninhabited. A nice time was had by all.


Nothing like enjoying family @Pappy


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 2, 2020)

Sounds like a GREAT day was held by everyone yesterday, all well deserved...

Not a lot was done around here, except taking things from the puppies here till Tuesday, every time they went out, they tried to take a shoe, a boot, a slipper, an indoor toy... didn't matter what, but they tried...

This morning, I am going into the city to set up one of my breakfast buddies Firestick for him...and then home before it begins to snow heavily...

So, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God BLESS YOU all...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm walking to Canopy of Neighbors { 5 blocks from my apt building},its my volunteer morning. I'll  be calling other members for a friendly weekly 'Hello',informing them of upcoming events
Afterwards,walk 2 blocks to Walgreens,need a couple of items


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 3, 2020)

I am awake, coffee taste great, not in too much pain. 
So far great.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)

Good Morning One and All...

Been up and down with the visiting pups all night, Carll and I are going back for a nap...

God my Buddy's Firestick all set up for them... Drove into the city with a snowstorm... was worried but, got there, and forgot all about city drivers of Ottawa... They all drive like they own the city...

Well, Kids... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike

@Lakeland living hope your day continues without too much pain...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Pretty blue sky, this morning. 
And bright red cardinal, and Eastern Bluebirds, and a nuthatch, also to be seen out my window.

Managed to sit up, and enjoyed delicious leftovers, for breakfast. Kasha, Quinoa, flax oil, split peas, prunes, biscuit. Not for everyone, but yummy to me...and I'm thankful to be able to sit up and eat.
And to share a hello with all of you.

Thinking of Holly, today...i wonder if they'll send her home, later today.  She upped her chances by packing an overnight bag.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2020)

It's snowing this AM, after a weekend of temps in the low 70's. It dropped 40 degrees to what it is now. Love watching the snow fall from our front apartment window, but when my wife goes back to work, will have to cope with this kind of weather in the winter. Most likely, I will take her to work. I can drive in snow! 

But, for today, will stay in. She will do her job search thing and I will try and finish burning music cd's


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Doctor's office called me in to go over blood test results .. I'm just over the borderline and am diabetic. She has prescribed Metformin, which apparently can have some unpleasant side effects. I will be going to "classes" to inform me how to change eating habits. Meanwhile, I will visit the Diabetes online site for more info and recipes.

Otherwise - it's a lovely sunny day today. Yesterday, we were out in wet snow, and more is predicted through the week.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 3, 2020)

Didn't sleep very well and felt rotten this morning.  I seem to have a persistent low grade cold that just won't go away.  I took a couple of paracetamol and that helped quite a bit and I'm feeling a bit better now.  Weather was cool and sunny this afternoon, but we managed to get a load of washing dried before it became too windy.

Showery and quite windy this evening.  I'm just waiting for Mrs. L to come back from Tai Chi. Che's been doing it for many years, so she must be pretty good by now.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 3, 2020)

Today is our daughter's Birthday....My first thing I did this morning, calll my daughter for her Birthday....


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 3, 2020)

74 degrees in Houston today.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)

Well, Kids, this is a Good Night...

Well I worked more on the kitchen wall I knocked down months ago...Should have the bulkhead done by Friday afternoon, and then a little trim and that area will be done...

Tomorrow is breakfast day with the boys... and Wednesday, have to see my diabetic doctor for my 3 months check-up... Telling YOU all this in case I don't get on the next two mornings...

The other two puppies will be going home tomorrow, and then we have Monty coming on Sunday for two weeks... Monty and Carl are cousins, and they are about the same speed for everything... Monty is a rescued Greyhound from Arizona. 

Well, Kids, that is all I have to report for today and tomorrow... So I hope everyone had a very GREAT day tomorrow, and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

Yesterday I had to be at the private hospital ( not NHS)  to see a consultant and have a battery of test.. exhausting ..and expensive, but I hope worth it.. .

Next week I have to go in again and have another endoscopy... ...

Daughter has flu.... so she's not feeling well, and after the  Gota fria storms of last week in Spain she had to have  the roof of the house re-sealed where the it had cracked and leaked a little bit ,  she is  lucky  she's so protected up in  the mountains and didn't suffer the damage that those in the properties on the low ground did ...

Today I'm just resting, no plans for today,  just get over yesterday...


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 4, 2020)

We have a nice day planned, husband will be working on painting the garage floor today and this afternoon we will be trying out a German restaurant down by the beach and then go down and sit and watch the sunset. All in all God willing a good day.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 4, 2020)

This morning,I have a PT appt for my knee
This afternoon,I'm going with other Canopy of Neighbor members to the movies.We're going to see
"Knives Out'.I've been trying to see this for past couple of weeks.This is the 1st time I'm going with the group,looking forward to it
At Canopy,we have weekly/monthly events,some are held in the building where our office is located.These events are free to all members.Others the member has to pay
The 1st Tues of every month is 'movie day' ,the matinee showing at one of local movie theaters,the member pays for the ticket.
The 2nd Tues of the month,we have lunch at local establishment.The cost is $12 which includes everything including the tip.I've been a couple of times,food is good


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> go down and sit and watch the sunset.


----------



## toffee (Feb 4, 2020)

holly let us know hope all goes very well for you x
doing chores after shower--vacuumed beds matresses..coz I have cats etc..
did some washing -weathers looking gloomy overcast snow maybe' or a pour down ...

fed animals /birds in garden -just spoke to my sweetheart of a son -he had a stroke 2yrs ago ...but doing well still..


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2020)

Nothing on the schedule for today. Need to pick up eye drops for wife’s cataract surgery. Probably we will hit the local Dunkin coffee shop. Really need to get some things done around the house. We’ll see....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Pappy said:


> local Dunkin coffee shop


----------



## katlupe (Feb 4, 2020)

Good Morning! I just found this thread. I am having coffee and listed some stuff to sell on FB marketplace. I am going to make some veggie burgers for freezer meals now. Then my bf is coming up to take me to the credit union. There was a mix up when I paid my son's rent and mine. I am my son's rep payee and I pay his rent and mine with money orders. My bf did it for me yesterday at the post office and paid for each money order with the wrong debit card. So I have to get the extra money out of my son's account to put in my account so I can pay my bills. Have a good day!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning,I have a PT appt for my knee
> This afternoon,I'm going with other Canopy of Neighbor members to the movies.We're going to see
> "Knives Out'.I've been trying to see this for past couple of weeks.This is the 1st time I'm going with the group,looking forward to it
> At Canopy,we have weekly/monthly events,some are held in the building where our office is located.These events are free to all members.Others the member has to pay
> ...


@moviequeen1 , your Canopy sounds like fun. I wish we had something like that at my condo community. Our local Seniors Center is a snooze.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 4, 2020)

Doing good, Cannabis cookin.....


----------



## Lee (Feb 4, 2020)

Went thrift shopping today.....hit four thrift stores and all I bought was a shot glass. Adding insult to injury all the glasses were half price but she charged me the full 25 cents, not the 12 1/2 cents 

I am now having a shot of cherry brandy.....medicinal of course.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 4, 2020)

Grocery shopping this morning,  potting some "tissue cultures" of an exclusive Nandina our great speaker gave us at the garden club meeting yesterday.  Easy dinner, getting ready for the full cardiac workout tomorrow morning.  Finally, then...quiet rest of the week where we can get down to the bottom land with the chain saw and finish cutting up that oak tree...lol.  Life is good!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

I had to nap this afternoon, which I do not enjoy doing (I'd prefer to be active!)....but.... my difficulties demand it.
I am thankful to be awake, and able to sit up, having a coffee treat.... gazing outdoors, where the sun is setting behind dark silhouettes of bare-branched trees, snow on their feet, and deep purplish-blue above...

Thankful for being alive, today, and for the Internet!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Liberty said:


> potting some "tissue cultures" of an exclusive Nandina our great speaker gave us at the garden club meeting yesterday.



I looked this plant up, and it looks wonderful.  I enjoyed seeing it, so I am glad you mentioned that.
Will you be keeping it in a pot indoors, or will it go outdoors, eventually, assuming it thrives?

(Sorry to have mentioned 'coffee' in my post above. I had forgotten you have your cardio tomorrow, so must take the day off from it, till after that.  )


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

Good day to stay in....
.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)

Good Morning...

Well just here eating breakfast, then need to get ready to go and see the diabetic doctor...

The two puppies are now gone home, were picked up about 3 yesterday...

Not a lot else new... So I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

Morning all...

Glorious sunny, if a bit chilly this morning..  got the heating off and all the windows open for a while just to make things fresh all the way through.

Street cleaning truck has been around today cleaning all the roads and verges... they do it  about 4 times a year.. ..it prevents any leaves or litter building up against the kerbs.. 


 I have a pension which has matured, it's not a huge amount in the great scheme of things, so I have the option to take it in one lump sum, before   April  so I've decided I will take it and maybe  use it for a frippery just for a change, ... (no pun intended) 

Have a super Wednesday folks, whatever your day brings you...


----------



## toffee (Feb 5, 2020)

just checked my euro lotto -nah nothing cruise will have to wait lol..
hubby lost the petrol cap yet again grrrr ' so waiting for he's return with another -I said nxt time get one with a chain att...lol

sunny brisk and dry day ' going to local store for cats foods etc ; but cleaned the outside window ledges as full of bird poo
its a thank u for feeding us Imm)))))))))))


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> one lump sum


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Good day to stay in....
> .


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


 how did you know it was my friend kim who was being so generous..?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2020)

Ordered a box full of Cracker Jacks from Amazon. I admit it folks, I’m hooked on these. I enjoy them for an afternoon snack. 
Today, my wife has her last eye appointment for awhile. We are both free of cataracts although she will be on eye drops for 5 more weeks. 
Another exciting day in the Pappy household.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I looked this plant up, and it looks wonderful.  I enjoyed seeing it, so I am glad you mentioned that.
> Will you be keeping it in a pot indoors, or will it go outdoors, eventually, assuming it thrives?
> 
> (Sorry to have mentioned 'coffee' in my post above. I had forgotten you have your cardio tomorrow, so must take the day off from it, till after that.  )


Oh, that's ok K... just drinking my java now.  As far as the Nandina is concerned, there are several color and size varieties, but the most popular are the "dwarf Nandinas" which will grow in compact round "globes" about 2 ft  or so high. I planted 3 tissue cultures in one 14" pot and will replant after they are hardened off.  They can be grown outdoors all year here in 8-b or 9 zone. This one shown here changes color in the fall to a beautiful fire red:


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2020)

Sitting here with nuthin to do now that my hairdresser just cancelled my appointment for this afternoon. I could have something to do if I want to take a chance on someone else, maybe I will cause everything happens for a reason.

Maybe pick up a few groceries along the way since they are calling for a snowstorm here.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2020)

Really fast day at cardio this morning...the team was "cookin" -had blood drawn, did the nuc resonating tests and the treadmill run...out in 2 hours!  Joked with Roberto, too.  We get these tests about every 3 or 4 years, probably like a lot of you guys do.  Its great to make doc appts  early if you can!

Enjoying more coffee now. Hub has requested the homemade chicken noodle soup thats frozen up in the apt. fridge, so should be an easy "just add noodles" supper night ...seems like we always eat soup or pizza when its rainy!  How about you guys?


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 5, 2020)

*Walked six miles with a friend.*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

We are having  a "Winter Day"  per the local  news people. ..   Glad to be informed of that,    because other than needing a jacket out there today,  I would not have known.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

@Lee   I hope you don't see that hairdresser who cancelled last minute, at the grocery store. 
But if so, then you will _know_ there _is _a reason for you to try someone else. 

@Liberty  It sounds like that medical team gets in _their_ cardio workouts, by doing yours. 

I find that plant subject interests me... it turns color in Autumn, even though your daylight does not shorten nearly as much as ours in the North does? But it still 'gets the message' to shift...

I think I will look up 'propagation from plant tissue' unless you want to tell me which part of the plant tissue is used...stem, root, etc? 

Looks like a great spot for a walk, @Gardenlover  !

Gorgeous shade of blue, I see here, as the sky outside my window, is darkening gradually, to signal the day is done.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Lee   I hope you don't see that hairdresser who cancelled last minute, at the grocery store.
> But if so, then you will _know_ there _is _a reason for you to try someone else.
> 
> @Liberty  It sounds like that medical team gets in _their_ cardio workouts, by doing yours.
> ...



Walking on the sand is a bit more difficult, but it's better exercise. My friend who is 69 was putting me to shame.


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2020)

I got my annual Mamm-O-Cram today.  What fun.  

The technician asked if I had any new concerns about my breasts and I told her, "Yeah, they look like an old lady's...."

She was kind enough not to point out that I AM an old lady.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 5, 2020)

Well, tomorrow having lunch with 6 tennis buddies.  A one hour massage at Massage Envy at 2. Then at 5:30 dinner with the wife and another couple at MacKenzie River.  Friday, some light snow fall and tennis at 1:30-3:00.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2020)

[


Kaila said:


> @Lee   I hope you don't see that hairdresser who cancelled last minute, at the grocery store.
> But if so, then you will _know_ there _is _a reason for you to try someone else.
> 
> @Liberty  It sounds like that medical team gets in _their_ cardio workouts, by doing yours.
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

Lovely pristine snow on the ground .. going out for lunch today. I will be conscientious about what I eat.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 6, 2020)

I love French Toast, especially when it is made with good sour dough bread, topped off with fresh berries and real maple syrup.

This morning I made such a treat for myself, and it was looking "Real Good."

I moved it to the table, added the berries, and from a container that looked identical to our maple syrup, poured Miso Tamari all over my breakfast.

That first bite was a real disappointment.

It has taken me several hours to think this was funny.

My wife saw the humor right away!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2020)

Lee said:


> Sitting here with nuthin to do now that my hairdresser just cancelled my appointment for this afternoon. I could have something to do if I want to take a chance on someone else, maybe I will cause everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Maybe pick up a few groceries along the way since they are calling for a snowstorm here.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> how did you know it was my friend kim who was being so generous..?


Can   you introduce us?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Can   you introduce us?


 Nope, she's my fwend not yours...


----------



## Lee (Feb 6, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Lee   I hope you don't see that hairdresser who cancelled last minute, at the grocery store.
> But if so, then you will _know_ there _is _a reason for you to try someone else.



Kaila....it worked out well, I took a chance and got the new stylist. She was young, pleasant and talked me into a new doo. Her words when I hesitated "you're not too old to try something new" and that did it. She cut quite a bit off, told me to take advantage of the natural curl and did what she called texturizing which made me nervous till seeing the results. Still trying to get used to it but I think I like it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 6, 2020)

It felt like spring today - mild, calm and clear blue sky.
Don't know if anyone uses film cameras these days, but in a charity shop, I bought a pristine Pentax SLR camera with a zoom lens for £8 (about $10). I looked it up on eBay and the going rate is about £50 depending on condition.  I'm not interested in the camera, but the lens will fit several  DSLR's.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Lee said:


> it worked out well, I took a chance and got the new stylist. She was young, pleasant and talked me into a new doo. Her words when I hesitated "you're not too old to try something new" and that did it.



Very daring and adventurous!  
We're not too old for a bit of adventure, either! 
I always love the ways you word  things, Lee. 
Am glad you joined us!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 6, 2020)

We are in the middle of a severe weather event: heavy rain, winds around 60 mph, flash flooding, and tornados a few miles away. The sky has gotten as dark as night several times in the last hour.

Thus far our neighborhood still has power.

This is turning out to be a most interesting day.

I did get our outside area prepared earlier today. The most difficult part was coaxing the cat out from one of her favorite outside hiding places. She is hunkered down in my office right now.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 6, 2020)

I only got in my early walk this morning around 6:45 because the  local 'weather experts' kept saying we would get freezing rain,then rain and snow
As I looked out my window today I didn't see any of this preciptation.
Instead of going outside,I did some shredding, walked up/down 3 flights of stairs twice ,did PT knee exercises a couple times read my book


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 6, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We are in the middle of a severe weather event: heavy rain, winds around 60 mph, flash flooding, and tornados a few miles away. The sky has gotten as dark as night several times in the last hour.
> 
> Thus far our neighborhood still has power.
> 
> ...


Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2020)

Yesterday I cleaned and vacuumed and did laundry .  Changed the bag on the vacuum and cleaned it up

Made the soy dogs and beans for dinner.  Almost blew the roof off with the gas they gave meBut what a relief 

We are now having a snow fall and it looks so pretty out there.  I am staying in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yesterday I cleaned and vacuumed and did laundry .  Changed the bag on the vacuum and cleaned it up
> 
> Made the soy dogs and beans for dinner.  Almost blew the roof off with the gas they gave meBut what a relief
> 
> We are now having a snow fall and it looks so pretty out there.  I am staying in.


Nice to see ya!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nice to see ya!


Thanks  Bea and likewise!


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Good Morning People... 
How are we all doing today, doing pretty good here... Well saw the diabetic doctor on Wednesday... and got good news from that new medication, it held my sugar levels between 4.5 and 6.5... That is pretty much perfect...Gained a few pounds though, but she said it's because I quit smoking, I said I haven't quit that long ago, and she said it's still because I quit, and everything will eventually level out...

Yesterday the Grandon was here, and we had a wonderful day playing cars, he is fascinated with tow trucks... Going to get one of my best buddies who drive a tow truck to come over in the Spring so Aiden can see it up close...

Well, we got him again today, and can't wait to play cars again... Not a lot else going on here, except we are getting a dump of snow... I don't think we got as much as they figured, but we got enough...

Anyways, I hope YOU all have a FANTASTIC Friday, Keep Safe, and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## katlupe (Feb 7, 2020)

Good Morning everyone! Looks like a wet dreary kind of day here in NY. I plan on making my way through a box of photographs that I have accumulated from my mom when she passed away in 2002. I am sharing them with my cousins as my mother took a lot of pictures at family events. I have been going through my own and making an album for my son and one for my brother of his family. Takes time. 

This afternoon I will be going to our tenants' meeting downstairs in our community room. A small group of us meet monthly to plan our events for the month. That is all I have planned so far.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 7, 2020)

I'll be walking to my church{6 blocks from my apt} its my volunteer morning. I'll be doing my weekly computer tasks.I couldn't go yesterday it was too icy to be outside
The rest of my day,read NYT start reading another book


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2020)

We were lucky weather wise last night. Weather radio was going crazy about 2:30 am calling for rain, high winds and a tornado watch. A clap of thunder, very hard rain and a wind gust for about 5 minutes. Then, all was calm. They got the worst north of us.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

We got the ice/snow mix, ❄❄❄
which adds pretty little sparkling icicle trimmings, to everything outdoors, that I see from indoors.

Along with the white vanilla icing look, along each dark, bare tree branch, and the white clump on each arm type branch of the evergreen trees, drooping from the weight of the heavy wet blankets.

Yes, it's pretty but I could easily be convinced to trade it , for one warm, sunny day in the South, today! ☀

Trying out cold packs, in place of some of my heat pads, today. And a couple of additional simple, anti-pain strategies, other than the ones that haven't been helping, recently. 
Keeping up hope, is my main goal, today.

Managed to water 2 houseplants, today, too.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2020)

Cold night...sunny now and up to 60° so they say. 

Hub and I doing our morning walk and then planning on chain sawing a downed old oak tree.  Good day for 
some work around the property.

Have a great day guys...Kaila, sure hope you feel better.  What's ailing you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Nothing much to tell today... Didn't go anywhere, did a few chores,  stored some things away in some new snap on boxes I bought, .. Fell asleep on the sofa  for a little while...

It has been another gloriously sunny day today..   although a good chill in the air, but now at gone 4.30pm it's starting to fade now , and it'll be dark by 5.15..ish 

@Kaila,  what's causing all your pain?..I hope your strategy works ...failing that, you can always come and stay in THIS South.... *


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 7, 2020)

Sufferin' Succotash!

We got a couple of inches of snow early this morning, and the ground and trees are still covered.  Good day to sit in front of the fireplace. I am just about to take a nice pot roast out of the oven. It has, of course, potatoes and onions and carrots and celery with it.  And, yes we are having succotash on the side.  I'm a comfort food sorta fella.


----------



## Lee (Feb 7, 2020)

I have been sewing most of the afternoon, new window treatments for all the windows to replace the sheets. I look up to the heavens periodically to ask my grandma why she ever taught me how to sew   

Kaila, I am also nosey, what is causing the pain?


----------



## GoGlo (Feb 7, 2020)

I fell asleep in recliner and felt like I was sleeping so good- did not. want to wake up. Phone rang-answered - thinking I heard what she said. Told her to cancel my appointment...oops wrong place.luckily she asked more questions and I realized almost cancelled wrong one. 
Then, even tho it is a bit nippy outside I ate me some ice cream. Sooo good


----------



## Lee (Feb 7, 2020)

GoGlo said:


> Then, even tho it is a bit nippy outside I ate me some ice cream. Sooo good



Absolutely nothing wrong with that.....I have never understood why those ice cream kiosks close down in winter around here.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2020)

Go Glo...


----------



## peppermint (Feb 7, 2020)

Last night a storm....It was noisy....Still very windy....We will not go out today....
I washed the clothes, cleaned around the house and the sun just came out....
Tomorrow is another day....


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Last night a storm....It was noisy....Still very windy....We will not go out today....
> I washed the clothes, cleaned around the house and the sun just came out....
> Tomorrow is another day....


Heard about that storm...glad its over for you!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for asking about me, those above. Having multiple health challenges, but did alright later in the day.

Lost all INternet for several hours, for this afternoon and evening, from ice/snow storm, here....
(also lost TV with it, and power flickered, but thankful that heat stayed on)

Just got it back late evening in my time zone.
Glad to know I have it.  And good to see all of you, here.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 7, 2020)

I lost electric power for almost 8 hours today due to high winds in our area.  The things we take for granted.  However, we have several hand held light devices.  I do not watch too much tv... I turned on the fireplace and read a good book.  Hubby had to work this evening but I was fine.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...
Woke up early, couldn't sleep anymore... Played the games, going to look around, and try bed again... 

Yesterday,
Vacuumed all the spider webs in the rafters in the basement... Took some more wood down, Played with the Grandson... shoveled three times...

Not a lot planned for today as of so far... going to try bed again...

Have a wonderful day, keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Lee (Feb 8, 2020)

Mike, I also got up super early, already on a third cup of java. Going to Shoppers early this morning for the Saturday specials, not sure what else, I take the day as it goes.....back later


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2020)

No more Saturday college football...darn. Going to the produce market and take in the craft fair held every Saturday down the road from us. Will no doubt hit the coffee shop and buy a couple of lottery scratch-off tickets. Just another exciting day in Pappys household...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2020)

The snow has finally stopped!

We have over a foot of fresh snow and the main roads are open, a wonderful winter weekend for the skiers.

Temperatures are expected to climb into the 40s with rain in the forecast for Monday, people will be shoveling rooftops this weekend too!







I'm sitting by the window with a hot cup of coffee listening to the hum of the snowblowers.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 8, 2020)

Texas wildflowers blooming right outside the front door...have been for almost a month now - early for us! We cut up some more wood down in the bottom land yesterday, going to enjoy the bright sunny day and do probably as little as we can get away with except our normal 4 miles walk  & read around the driveway...hope y'all have an enjoyable day, too!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Well, we've had three days of snow this last week. Last night, it was snowing when we went out to dinner. Actually, it was snowing fairly hard and also hard to see the division lines in the streets. I drove and we made it fine. Really surprised at how many folks were at this Mexican Restaurant. But, mostly Millennials, will go out to eat even when it's snowing like it was. Good meal and drove home a different way, where snow ploughs had gone down.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The snow has finally stopped!
> 
> We have over a foot of fresh snow and the main roads are open, a wonderful winter weekend for the skiers.
> 
> ...


Bea, your snow was our rain... all day .


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Bea, your snow was our rain... all day.



I would MUCH rather have the rain...

 Today gotta get a few groceries, pick up a free potty for the Grandson... and maybe drive out and see Lorie's cousin... See how here rebuild of her home is coming after he tornado a year ago or so... and that's about it...

I hope YOU have a wonderful day... Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all
Mike


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2020)

Not too bad this morning so we did some gardening and prepared some of the vegetable beds.  Much cooler and quite windy  this afternoon.  We went for a walk round the village 
but it wasn't very nice with the wind on our faces, so we headed home and lit the stove in the lounge.   Strong winds forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 8, 2020)

Good Morning! Today I am doing laundry, cleaning Rabbit's cage and venturing outside (I think) to take my garbage to the dumpster. It  is still snowing lightly, so not sure if I will do that or not. I just sold a couple of books on the marketplace on Facebook, so met that woman downstairs. She paid me with two rolls of dimes, I am not fussy, money is money.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2020)

It's nice for me to see _everyone_ here, today. 

Is your rabbit a lop-ear,  or regular, or miniature, katlupe?

which veggies will you plant first, when you do, CapnLtng?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

Glorious sunny Saturday albeit very cold. Drove over to one of the nearest towns to collect a watch for hubs, then had a little wander , picked up some groceries ,  6 nations rugby match was on today so the stores were fairly empty for a Saturday, which suited us fine , especially when on the way home we stopped off at the usually very busy  pub which has beautiful views over our area . 






 There was hardly anyone there ( not a pub with sports TV )..  but we didn't stay long because it was getting dark  and the drive home is all through unlit country roads... ..  
Nice to get out tho'... because heavy rain and storms are  expected for tomorrow...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

Just discovered this thread, late in the game. Holly, I'm sorry you've been ailing, and hope all goes well with your tests.

I had a nice day today. In the morning, I conducted auditions for a show I am directing next month, A Touch of Ireland. Had a lot of very talented people, and we had a terrific time amusing each other. I think the show will be great. (Had another audition Thursday evening, a total of 19 singers showed up for both auditions, plus about a dozen dancers, plus a band of musicians who want to play. Not bad for a bunch of old geezers in a retirement community!)

This afternoon I played rummicub for a couple of hours, then went home and had a nap.

After that, I booked two tickets for me and my daughter at Ford's Theatre in May, to see Guys and Dolls for her birthday. A nice day, all around.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Just discovered this thread, late in the game. Holly, I'm sorry you've been ailing, and hope all goes well with your tests.
> 
> I had a nice day today. In the morning, I conducted auditions for a show I am directing next month, A Touch of Ireland. Had a lot of very talented people, and we had a terrific time amusing each other. I think the show will be great. (Had another audition Thursday evening, a total of 19 singers showed up for both auditions, plus about a dozen dancers, plus a band of musicians who want to play. Not bad for a bunch of old geezers in a retirement community!)
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a perfect day Sunny.... .. and thank you for the good luck wishes for my tests..


----------



## peppermint (Feb 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Glorious sunny Saturday albeit very cold. Drove over to one of the nearest towns to collect a watch for hubs, then had a little wander , picked up some groceries ,  6 nations rugby match was on today so the stores were fairly empty for a Saturday, which suited us fine , especially when on the way home we stopped off at the usually very busy  pub which has beautiful views over our area .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this picture....It reminds me of a place we use to go in Bear Mountain.....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I love this picture....It reminds me of a place we use to go in Bear Mountain.....


 Where is Bear Mountain?... ...


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 8, 2020)

Walked 6+ miles today, over 30 miles for the week.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Where is Bear Mountain?... ...


Somewhere between New Jersey, North and New York State....Those States are close....New York City is across the River.... (Hudson River)


----------



## peppermint (Feb 8, 2020)

Today we went to Home Depot...LOL!!!!  Hubby bought some stuff to doodle on his new "Golf Cart".....We also went to Starbuck....Then 
Walgreens.....Then Chick fa lay...Delicious chicken salad, hubby got the chicken sandwich and desert....
Chick fa lay  does not open on Sunday....Only during the week and Saturday....


----------



## katlupe (Feb 9, 2020)

Kaila said:


> It's nice for me to see _everyone_ here, today.
> 
> Is your rabbit a lop-ear,  or regular, or miniature, katlupe?



Rabbit is a Californian neutered male. That breed is raised for meat. But they make a good pet because they have a friendly  personality.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 9, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Today we went to Home Depot...LOL!!!!  Hubby bought some stuff to doodle on his new "Golf Cart"......


What kind of stuff? I thought about decorating my mobility chair and was just curious.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*It's almost 3pm and I've done literally nothing except have a shower,  make tea, lunch, and sit on the computer .

We've got a really hard storm going on currently..90mph winds, torrential rain, quite a bit of damage country wide... fortunately no damage here on my property  , at least not yet, touch wood...   but the wind howling down the chimney is like something out of the tempest... 🌬⛈*


----------



## katlupe (Feb 9, 2020)

Today it is snowing and it doesn't usually worry me, except when I am going somewhere. Today, I am going to my bf's house. He is picking me up. He lives about 45 minutes away in the country. We spend most Sundays at his house. Today is the NASCAR Busch Clash on television and that is what we are going to be doing. He has been making a special dinner for us, pot roast and vegetables is all I know. He has 3 little dogs and 1 parrot (he had 2 but the one I was really attached to died a few months back). So a kind of noisy day for me, but I figure it is good for me to get out in the world. He is a good driver, used to be an over the road truck driver and a dirt track racer, so I don't worry too bad when he is driving me in bad weather. 

I hope you all have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Lee (Feb 10, 2020)

Aunt Bea, that pic of the roof slides was a hoot, really funny. Kind of wondering if it could be dangerous though.

I am off to the doc this morning, overnight a lump the size of a nickel appeared on my hand, insect bite maybe....weird


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 10, 2020)

If it's a spider bite, your doc may not know the best treatment: Topical Nitroglycerin, NOT pills, needs to be applied to the bite, ASAP. The reason you get horrible tissue necrosis with Recluse Spider bites is that the venom is a vasoconstrictor. It keeps your immune system out of the area. Nitro dilates the capillaries and veins, promoting bloodflow, thus allowing your immune system to do its thing. Get the spray or pads. 

I know about the above since we tree workers share our trade secrets among our own. I've seen amazing before and after pics of spider bites sustained OTJ: The nitro ones are clean. Absent the nitro, horrible!

This works for other spider bites, as well. Your results may vary. Talk it over with your MD.

Best of luck. Hopefully you don't have a spider bite.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 10, 2020)

Today, I'll be rewiring my work trailer. The trailer brake stopped working, and the + terminal is missing from the trailer brake battery, along with the lead from the main line. Fun!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 10, 2020)

Good Morning! I had a really good day yesterday watching the race at my bf's. Today I am doing my laundry. Then some organizing and cleaning. I have my most energy in the morning and after my coffee. So I do the most physical ones first, like the laundry. Then the other ones I can do little by little through out the day.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 10, 2020)

Exercise, some outdoor trimming and working on changing auto insurances.   Thinking about what to fix us for dinner.  Hmmm.  Hey, what do I expect, after all it is a "Monday"...lol.  Just be grateful for your life (coffee and wine).


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Going grocery shopping today .. with a new way of thinking since my Type 2 Diabetes diagnosis. More veggies, less carbs .. I guess that's my new mantra


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2020)

The temps have warmed and the streets are sloppy with slush.

I went out and picked up enough groceries to get through the next little bout of snow.

Fixed a small pot of beans and a cucumber/onion salad.

I made an appointment to get my annual vehicle inspection and semi-annual oil change. I wish the inspections were based on the odometer readings I've only driven about 3,800 miles since the last one.

The next project is trying to get the various power cords, charger cords, surge protectors, etc... organized so it isn't a constant tangle around the little card table that I use as my command center.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Sorry that you need to go back to have more tests, tomorrow, @hollydolly 
We all hope it goes well for you!

@Lee   I am wondering how your hand will be doing... I hope it gets better, quickly.
  There are always these surprises, that add something we are not expecting, to our days, it seems.  

I wonder what "new food" that @Pinky  will bring home, today.
Or perhaps mainly,  just more than usual, of some of the "old ones" that would fit in with the shifting goals.

Quiet day here.  Icicles are all dripping water, as fast as they can, and each one letting go, when it's ready to fall.  Drip, drip...drip...

Back and forth winter, it has been...sharp deep freezes for a few days and nights... followed by a few milder days....Very grateful for indoor heaters!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh, @Liberty   What *are* you fixing _*us*_ for dinner? 



Liberty said:


> Thinking about what to fix us for dinner.



That is so nice of you!
🍽
I will try to be ready on time!  🕰

Let's *all* try to be ready on time!


----------



## Lee (Feb 10, 2020)

Went to the doc who suspects but is not sure that the bump on my hand is a ganglion cyst. She says they do not generally appear in that area of the hand, on top and between thumb and index finger.....actually she said it is a weird spot, her words, doctor terminology....weird 

Being sent for an ultrasound to make sure of her weird diagnosis.

But not a brown recluse spider bite, I did have that once, hopefully never again.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 10, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Oh, @Liberty   What *are* you fixing _*us*_ for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gave up...had so much to do with analyzing insurance quotes - big deal, changing companies after 35 years!

Pizza, salad and veggies.  Also did some weeding out front...it helps me think!

Tomorrow its grocery.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

@Lee
I agree, that is weird that the doctor used the word weird, to describe the location.

She might have used so many other words for her comment... atypical, uncommon, unusual, or not typical... it's weird that she used weird.

The years of medical school and internships, didn't take the kid and the person, out of her.
That _might be_ a good sign. But I am not sure. It sure is not typical. I mean...

How long for you to wait for an ultrasound, ?
to attempt to confirm or 'de-firm' her guess, oops, I mean her diagnosis.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2020)

Went to VA to get toe nails cut. Still in bad shape but doctor says in time they will grow normal instead of ingrown. Big toes bled a bit, but they feel better.
Then off to Walmart, not my favorite store, so mama could buy new sheets for the bed. Pretty pricey, aren’t they? Then we had to check ourselves out. Two cashiers in whole store.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 11, 2020)

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:45 was 33 refreshing no wind
This morning I have another PT appt for my knee
The pain I was experiencing back in Dec before I started going to PT has subsided.The exercises my therapist has given me is making the knee stronger, are part of my daily routine . I'm  back to walking up/down stairs a couple times a day.The  stiffness I feel some days is from the osterarthritis I have in the knee
The rest of my day,after lunch& short nap,go on afternoon walk,read my book


----------



## Liberty (Feb 11, 2020)

Wet and drizzly here today. Supposed to be like this with rain till tomorrow night.  Hey, we need the rain! Going grocery shopping and back  to the insurance quotes.  Its hard to change insurance companies after 35 years, but business is business you know...lol.  Having eggplant & spaghetti tonight for dinner.  What about you guys? Keep safe!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 11, 2020)

Good Morning! 34 degrees here this morning. I will finally get to that laundry I have been putting off for days now. Every day I make out a list of what I have to do and the laundry was on it every day. I am prepping some vegetables and rice to have ready in the refrigerator for other meals. Making meatless stuffed peppers for dinner tonight. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey @hollydolly ...



Good Morning Everyone...
I hope everyone's week started nicely yesterday, and now we are into it... It was very warm and mild here yesterday, think it's supposed to be the same for today... Caught a little cold from the Grandson the other day, got me down a bit, but we'll get through it...

Well, today is breakfast day with the boys, and then probably come home and do some work... 

I got a GREAT program for doing taxes in Canada, and it's free, if interested, let me know and I will post it here next time, or send you a PM with the information... I used it last year, and it was 100 times better than anything I have bought in the past...

Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... Be good, or good as YOU can... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Lee (Feb 11, 2020)

Hope all not feeling well get better soon, take it easy and don't overdue.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2020)

Wet and chilly here. My grandson on a day off, will meet for a bite out and do a bit of shopping.

I have to make an appointment for doggie's grooming.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Good Morning,
Well just had my healthy breakfast, and now heading downstairs to the tread machine... Gotta try and get in better shape... Had breakfast with the boys yesterday.. and did something, I am still pissed with myself about, backed the truck up to a cement block, put a good dent in the bumper, will try and fix it in the spring, or I can pick up a used one for $100. Was one of those days yesterday, I should not have left the property... Oh well... Not sure what's on the plans today as of yet... 

Anyways Kids... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God BLESS YOU all...

And oh yeah, another BIG snow storm tomorrow...


----------



## katlupe (Feb 12, 2020)

Good Morning! Sunny this morning! BF is bringing more hay for Rabbit today. This afternoon is Bingo downstairs in the tenants' community room. No money involved. Just for the social aspect. I don't usually like games but make myself go due to I stay in my apartment alone too much at times. 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 12, 2020)

Nothing but dreary rain today.  I've been hibernating for the last 2 weeks as it's flu time. Outside of some deliveries, I've had very little  outside contact with the world.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)

We did go to Wendy's yesterday for a chicken sandwich etc....shopped little. 

I had a gift card and with it I got a sweet little, shiny stainless steel kettle. I'm back to the pour-over coffee method and the kettle is prettier than a pot or even the electric hot pots.

He bought razor blades and some stuff for his hair.

It was a good day.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

Thank you so much @mike4lorie  for your best wishes... all went well yesterday with my exploratory tests at the hospital and I got my results as soon as they woke me . ... , and thank you to all who sent me PM's wishing me well.. you're all so kind.. .  I'm tired and a bit sore today, but at least I'm home, and I  can rest when I want.

Sun has been out all day although I've been indoors of course,  but it's been quite cold... only an hour and a half now until it's  dark...


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 12, 2020)

Sad day today.  We're using chain saws to cut up a 1948 Chris Craft that is too far gone to be restored.  It's a shame to do it but the cost of restoration would be roughly 4x the value when completed.  Better to sell the engine and hardware to help somone else with their restoration.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> We did go to Wendy's yesterday for a chicken sandwich etc....shopped little.
> 
> I had a gift card and with it I got a sweet little, shiny stainless steel kettle. I'm back to the pour-over coffee method and the kettle is prettier than a pot or even the electric hot pots.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice!

I was using instant and went back to the pour-over method.

The coffee is much better but it can be a tense five minutes waiting for the water to boil!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> I was using instant and went back to the pour-over method.
> 
> The coffee is much better but it can be a tense five minutes waiting for the water to boil!


Same here, AB!


----------



## jujube (Feb 12, 2020)

Getting new front and back doors installed today. One door wasn't the right size even though it was labeled as the right one, so they had to go get another one. Then of course everything went as difficult as possible. I can't believe the Spousal Equivalent thought he could install them himself.......


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2020)

Today, it started snowing about 6AM, and now it's transitioning to rain.  Then, a major cold front is expected, and we may see the coldest temperatures this year, over the next couple of day....might reach -5 early tomorrow morning, and only reach into the teens tomorrow afternoon.  It looks like a couple of days of having to stay indoors....Shucks!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

@RadishRose   And  @Aunt Bea 
You both mentioned the "pour over method" of making coffee, so I looked that up....

It seems excellent.  Do you use a ceramic or other material filter that is washable, and that fits directly into a mug?
Or do you still use paper filters?

Today I am enjoying seeing some wild birds out the window, on a calm day, before the next snow storm arrives.
I got more sleep overnight , than I had been able to, for some recent nights, and therefore I feel a little better, overall, this morning.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 12, 2020)

Hollydolly, hope your results were positive and everything turns out well.

It snowed last night, but it had gone by this morning.  Drove down to Aberdeen to shop at Sainsburys (that's our nearest one).  Found that the store was being re-modelled and everything was moved around.  All the clothing was reduced, so Mrs. L and I bought some new things.  They'll be nice for our holidays next month.

We ended up spending a fortune stocking up on the sherry and port that we can't get in our local stores. However, their beer was very expensive, so we didn't buy any there.

5.30 pm - sunset, no wind and the sky is clear.  Forecast is for a hard frost tonight.  We've got the fire lit and we're keeping warm.
.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @RadishRose   And  @Aunt Bea
> You both mentioned the "pour over method" of making coffee, so I looked that up....
> 
> It seems excellent.  Do you use a ceramic or other material filter that is washable, and that fits directly into a mug?
> Or do you still use paper filters?



I also use the "pour over method". Melitta (sp?) plastic cone sits on the cup, and paper filter fits inside it. We don't drink a lot of coffee, so, no need for a coffee maker.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Lee said:


> Went to the doc who suspects but is not sure that the bump on my hand is a ganglion cyst. She says they do not generally appear in that area of the hand, on top and between thumb and index finger.....actually she said it is a weird spot, her words, doctor terminology....weird
> 
> Being sent for an ultrasound to make sure of her weird diagnosis.
> 
> But not a brown recluse spider bite, I did have that once, hopefully never again.



Lee, I had a big ganglion cyst removed from my right hand many years ago. Found out from neighbours that the surgeon who did it, was renowned for operating while drunk, and for leaving instruments inside people. I should have insisted on a specialist .. hand surgeon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2020)

Got up at 6:45 am today, and I'd slept for 7 hours.  I was tempted to go back to sleep but didn't and felt pretty refreshed after getting up.  I'm so happy I am getting back to my normal hours.  I'd been up all hours of the night for several days without much sleep and felt washed out.  Feeling good now!  

Doggie and I will be going out this afternoon and I will also put some drops in her one ear.  She is constantly getting ear infections and vet said because she is a floppy ear dog.  The air doesn't circulate around her ear because it's covered all the time.  I got some new formula to put in her ear from Amazon.  I hope it does her good.  It's an antifungal and antibiotic.  Last week I had to do the other ear.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Lee, I had a big ganglion cyst removed from my right hand many years ago. Found out from neighbours that the surgeon who did it, was renowned for operating while drunk, and for leaving instruments inside people. I should have insisted on a specialist .. hand surgeon.


 I also had a ganglion on my wrist just about the back of my hand ,  when I was probably in my early twenties.. I didn't know what it was, to me it was just this weird large lump that had grown and wouldn't go away.
 I went to see my GP at the time a much older gp than we have these days , and he told me it's name and  a little about it, and he said'' just lay your arm and hand on  the desk for a moment while I examine it ''.. and in a split second he hit me hard on the back of my hand and wrist  with a  heavy hard back book... ! I swear to God... I was shocked, but it bashed the cyst away immediately..and he explained that it was by far the quickest and easiest way to get rid of them... and if he told me he was going to do it I may not have allowed it.....anyway it worked and it never returned


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 12, 2020)

I wasn't planning on doing anything today,changed my mind
This morning around 9:45,walked over 2 blocks to my close friend,Marcia's house.She has been' under the weather' but feeling better.I brought her a book I just finished reading'A Very Stable Genius'By Washington Post reporters,Phil Rucker&Carol Leoning,also brought interesting article on James Taylor from new issue in Time Mag
For the 1st time in a couple of months,I took the family dog'Aker'{he's a pharoh hound},my 'buddy boy' for a short walk halfway around the block,he was happy to be outside and sniffing snow
After I left Marcia,I walked 3 blocks to local independent bookstore'Talking Leaves"{I'm a member,10% discount} bought 3 books.The rest of my afternoon read the NYT ,started the crossword puzzle in latest issue of NY Magazine.I gave up after 45 min,never be able to finish this puzzle


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 12, 2020)

Lee said:


> Went to the doc who suspects but is not sure that the bump on my hand is a ganglion cyst. She says they do not generally appear in that area of the hand, on top and between thumb and index finger.....actually she said it is a weird spot, her words, doctor terminology....weird
> 
> Being sent for an ultrasound to make sure of her weird diagnosis.
> 
> But not a brown recluse spider bite, I did have that once, hopefully never again.


I had a ganglion cyst and had it surgically removed, it was located on my left wrist, it was black and raised, it was also very deep and gross looking.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @RadishRose   And  @Aunt Bea
> You both mentioned the "pour over method" of making coffee, so I looked that up....
> 
> It seems excellent.  Do you use a ceramic or other material filter that is washable, and that fits directly into a mug?
> ...


LOL, I use paper filters with the filter basket and pot from an old Mr. Coffee that died several years ago.

It works the same as a Melita or Chemex it's just ugly.

Last summer I experimented with cold-brewed coffee and that was fine too.

I put the ground coffee into a mason jar added the water gave it a shake and let it sit in the refrigerator overnight.  The next morning I poured it through the lined filter basket and heated it in the microwave or drank it over ice.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I also had a ganglion on my wrist just about the back of my hand ,  when I was probably in my early twenties.. I didn't know what it was, to me it was just this weird large lump that had grown and wouldn't go away.
> I went to see my GP at the time a much older gp than we have these days , and he told me it's name and  a little about it, and he said'' just lay your arm and hand on  the desk for a moment while I examine it ''.. and in a split second he hit me hard on the back of my hand and wrist  with a  heavy hard back book... ! I swear to God... I was shocked, but it bashed the cyst away immediately..and he explained that it was by far the quickest and easiest way to get rid of them... and if he told me he was going to do it I may not have allowed it.....anyway it worked and it never returned


That's what my doctor told me, too! That a hard whack with a big book would get rid of it. Should have done that.


----------



## bingo (Feb 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> That's what my doctor told me, too! That a hard whack with a big book would get rid of it. Should have done that.


I just happened to see this....I had one..years back..a stray  dog came  in our yard. ....grabbed  our cat...I got to it.....gave the dog a hard whack on the head. ...
my cat died
the cyst  went away


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2020)

They also call ganglion cysts Bible Cysts because back in the day they used the Bible which was the heaviest book around to thump with 

I just keep pressing it down for a few minutes at a time, seems to be working.

Had a great day yesterday as I needed a day off from remodelling so went to Colosantis which is a tropical garden and greenhouse and since I have not been there for years I wanted to check it out. It has changed, they cut down on the plants and put in kids rides, petting zoo, mini golf....gone all commercial. But the apple fritters and cider to die for and I walked out with lotsa plants....a home without plants is just a house.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2020)

It snowed and continues.  Thinking of my mother today on this day that would have been her 90th birthday.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 13, 2020)

I'll be walking 6 blocks to my church its my volunteer morning in our business office
I have a couple weekly computer tasks I take care of.
Afterwards,will walk down the street to PriceRite,need a couple of items
The rest of my day probably take afternoon walk,do exercises for my knee,start reading a new book


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 13, 2020)

Very cold last night, but a lovely spring day today.  Cooked some casseroles to put into the freezer and then went for a stroll after lunch.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 13, 2020)

Getting ready for the rodeo.  The trail riders come into our area on the way to H town for the opening cook off / celebrations.
Park is about 1-1/2 miles from us.  Riders / covered wagons camp in the park on their way in.  Lots going on for the rodeo.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

We were driving over to have lunch at a restaurant, when suddenly, we were caught in the middle of a police sting. OPP and regular police, plus unmarked vehicles completely surrounded us and another car in the lane beside us. Sirens and flashing lights everywhere. Just like the movies, a policeman was holding a gun with both hands, pointed at the occupant of the vehicle. He was saying "get out of the vehicle with your hands up". Next minute, they had a young man, face down in the snow. He was handcuffed behind his back, and patted down. It took about 15 minutes before all the police vehicles moved in order for us to leave. I looked for a news blurb, but there isn't one. We didn't record it.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Cooked some casseroles to put into the freezer



Sounded so good, but I looked all through the freezer, and I can't find any.
I wonder what could have happened to them?
Could someone have taken them?

Please let me know, if anyone of you,  spots them.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

@Pinky ...wow!!!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 13, 2020)

I finished our federal and state income taxes and sent them in electronically. I have already gotten text messages advising that they have been accepted. The new 1040 that Turbo Tax had for me was labeled for Seniors, and the print on the paper version was notably larger that it was in 2018. I appreciate that. Some of the information was "rearranged" but comparing the 2018 return to the 2019 was still fairly easy.

Washed sheets and white clothes, made beds and put away clothes after folding.

Talked to one of our banks and forwarded a phony scam e-mail that was sent to me as one of their customers. The bank security rep thanked me. It was very skillfully put together.

Hauled out the garbage and recycling bins to the street, ordered a Snap-On hood for my wife's new rain coat, and dropped off a box of donated goods at the Salvation Army.

 Continued investigating various short term investment options now that one of our large CD's is about to mature. I doubt that I will find 3.22%, and I may have to go to a short term bond fund or an income fund. I have to keep this pot of money secure and easily accessed for when we decide to sell the house and move to the West Coast.

Now I am about to go downstairs and enjoy some great smelling Pot Roast.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 14, 2020)

As I was getting dressed at 6:30a,heard on the radio it was 5 outside, going to be a 'tad nippy' highs in the teens. I put on my long underwear before I went on my early walk.I was all covered up,wasn't bad.I use to walk to work in worse weather than this
My plans today,dust the furniture,go to the bank,read NYT and my book


----------



## Lee (Feb 14, 2020)

Pinky, that was exciting but likely a little scary too. Kaila, if you spot those casseroles, send one over please, my cupboard is bare and it's too cold to venture out shopping.

Just hanging out today, do some sewing, and potting some plants, maybe tv later.....or a book.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 14, 2020)

Yesterday was not a good day. My bf called me upset because his dog, French Fry, a 10 year old Dachshund, went outside and then he heard her whining and making a lot of noise. He goes out and at first he thought she fell on the stairs, but was not sure. She could not stand up. He got her in to the vet and the vet said it is a common thing with that breed. Paralysis. The vet sent her home with pain pills and told him to keep her quiet and that she needs to lose weight. I got on my computer and researched what could be done for her. She was eating, drinking and going to the bathroom (with assistance). He ordered a dog wheelchair for her size and his vet told him to bring it in at the next appointment, but don't use it till after she shows how to use it and adjust it for French Fry. Very stressful.

Today, he was much better because French Fry is adapting. I told him, she would. Animals usually do. So he came up and we had appointments at the hair salon. And he surprised me by having some Valentine gifts for me! Never expected it. I hadn't gotten anything for Valentine's Day for about 30 years. Last year, Sonny (bf) was in the hospital and couldn't get me something even if he wanted to. It was also my son's 50th birthday today so I bought him a rotisserie chicken and Sonny got him ice cream. I know it doesn't sound like much for a 50th birthday, but he doesn't like to go places where there are a lot of people. I knew he'd rather be at his own place eating there. He was happy.

It was very cold today, about 10 degrees but sunny. I don't mind winter but I am happiest when the sun is out. I hope you all had a Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 15, 2020)

When I went on my early morning walk at 6:45,it was 8 degrees,
This morning  I'm going over to my close friends Marcia&Dave's house to walk my 'buddy boy',Aker.Marcia is feeling better but on dr's orders not to go outside in this cold air.Dave is out of town taking care of his mom{she lives outside of Cleveland}


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2020)

Tried to walk this morning, but wind, mixed with rain drops made it to miserable and I quit early. Big race at Daytona tomorrow. Hopefully the weather gets a little better with no rain.
Not much going on today. Need to charge my golf cart batteries soon. Maybe later today.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Good Morning Kids...
Can't sleep tonight, Haven't had that problem for a bit... I haven't been around as much as I would like, but one of my Sisters son was in a pretty bad accident last Thursday... Was pinned in his car against a hydro pole on its side... took the fire department an hour to get him out... And he got out of it pretty lucky with a broken arm, and a broken wrist... Waiting for surgery for the arm, he needs a plate put in his arm. The whole rescue team went in yesterday to visit him. The other driver was charged with careless...



Pinky said:


> We were driving over to have lunch at a restaurant when suddenly, we were caught in the middle of a police sting. OPP and regular police, plus unmarked vehicles completely surrounded us and another car in the lane beside us. Sirens and flashing lights everywhere. Just like the movies, a policeman was holding a gun with both hands, pointed at the occupant of the vehicle. He was saying "get out of the vehicle with your hands up". The next minute, they had a young man, face down in the snow. He was handcuffed behind his back and patted down. It took about 15 minutes before all the police vehicles moved in order for us to leave. I looked for a news blurb, but there isn't one. We didn't record it.



Pinky, That happened to me a lot of years ago when I was coming home from work, just as I hit the  town I lived in at the time, I had about a dozen police cars surrounding me, and next thing I knew there were guns out facing me... a guy who drove a car just like mine at the time 2006 Charger had robbed a store in the next town over... I was shaking like a leaf... and of course no apology or anything after I proved it was not me... Same police force though... OPP....


Well Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful Sunday, and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Lee (Feb 16, 2020)

Katlupe, hope the pooch is getting better, yes, they will adapt to the new lifestyle hopefully.

Mike, sound like your nephew had a close call, as bad as that was it could have been worse. Careless driving is almost as bad as the drunk drivers.

I am hanging out today, got laundry, got projects going.....I just have to finish this third cup and get going myself.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Mike,hope you can get some sleep,saying prayers for your nephew as he recovers from surgery
This morning going to early service at my church. When I get home,changed my clothes
I'll walk over to Marcia&Dave's house,give her this week's church bulletin,maybe have chance to walk my 'buddy boy'.He enjoyed the walk yesterday morning, we went halfway around the block it was cold
The rest of my day read local paper and my book,take afternoon walk


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 16, 2020)

Watching my dear grandson today, such a good little boy! We’re going to Petco today to look at the animals and maybe get a chance to cuddle them and to Target to shop for some goodies!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2020)

Going to breakfast, with the gang, at the Moose Club. Right now, the sun is shining and it’s 66 degrees outside. Looks like a good day for Daytona, although it does call for showers later.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

Storm Dennis still with us today... torrential rain, but in this part of the uk at least the winds have calmed down ... 

Staying home today..not really got much choice at the moment.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2020)

When I got home from church this morning,changed my clothes
I walked over to Marcia&Dave's,as I was walking up their porch,picking up the paper,Marcia opened the door.She was about to take Aker aka 'buddy boy' for his first walk of the day.We went together around the block.She's feeling 1,000 times better,said it was wonderful to get outside in fresh air.Aker was busy sniffing small snow piles


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)

Good Morning One and All...

Just finishing up my breakfast and coffee... Then shower, and start the day...

Might cut the last it of wood for the kitchen beam for decorating it...

Not a lot new though... I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Lee (Feb 17, 2020)

Mike, I love a room with ceiling beams, my kitchen  and living room have them, they make a room look so cozy.

Today's plans include putting a roast in the crock pot....love roast beef sandwiches.

Bring a book I just finished and enjoyed over to a neighbor so she can enjoy it too.

if it's warm enough will paint spray two flowerpots outside.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2020)

Did face time with grandson in Portland, Or.  Waved and boo boo'd to 1-1/2 year old baby Lilly.  Informed us they are expecting again and want to come out either in her 3rd trimester or after the baby is born.  Now most of us do know how busy you get with that second little one when your first is still a toddler!  When Lilly gets on the "hairy rocking horse" as we call it, then it will be a total of 3 grandkids and 2 gg grandkids that have rode it.  My how time flies.  

Hub is putting up additional bookcases to take care of our never ending collection. Misty out today, fog is lifting.  Think I'll go cut some small yaupon or wild magnolia outside...maybe weed some too.  

Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Did face time with grandson in Portland, Or.  Waved and boo boo'd to 1-1/2 year old baby Lilly.  Informed us they are expecting again and want to come out either in her 3rd trimester or after the baby is born.  Now most of us do know how busy you get with that second little one when your first is still a toddler!  When Lilly gets on the "hairy rocking horse" as we call it, then it will be a total of 3 grandkids and 2 gg grandkids that have rode it.  My how time flies.
> 
> Hub is putting up additional bookcases to take care of our never ending collection. Misty out today, fog is lifting.  Think I'll go cut some small yaupon or wild magnolia outside...maybe weed some too.
> 
> Hope you all have a great Monday!


The bookcases caught my eye!

Does your husband build them from scratch or buy kits that require assembly?

I'm in the market for some new shelving and haven't found anything that suits me for a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The bookcases caught my eye!
> 
> Does your husband build them from scratch or buy kits that require assembly?
> 
> I'm in the market for some new shelving and haven't found anything that suits me for a price I'm willing to pay.


Ok, so glad you ask.  We bought the most recommended custom bookcase kits- the "Billy Bookcase series" from Ikea.  Hub is a real stickler for having good stuff to assemble and the term "this is a piece of ..." is well known around this house...lol.  Good news is he gave his seal of approval on Ikea ...great instructions and they even showed a picture of a hammer so the millennials would know which end to use!

He's building around the big windows...these bookcases are easy to piece together to get a custom "hack" look.  They are fun.  There are lots of images on the web for you to look at too to get your bookcase building juices flowing ...let me know if you have any issues, sure hub could help you.:

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/cat/bill...:915&msclkid=ab76038252b11f6e2be25dc8ea1d1c37


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Ok, so glad you ask.  We bought the most recommended custom bookcase kits- the "Billy Bookcase series" from Ikea.  Hub is a real stickler for having good stuff to assemble and the term "this is a piece of ..." is well known around this house...lol.  Good news is he gave his seal of approval on Ikea ...great instructions and they even showed a picture of a hammer so the millennials would know which end to use!
> 
> He's building around the big windows...these bookcases are easy to piece together to get a custom "hack" look.  They are fun.  There are lots of images on the web for you to look at too to get your bookcase building juices flowing ...let me know if you have any issues, sure hub could help you.:
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/cat/billy-series-28102/?cid=a1s|a2:se|a3:IKE-IKE-056_AOH_GM_Bing_Search_Br_BMM|a4:+BILLY +bookcase|a5:Broad|a6:bing|a7:cq|id:IKEA AOH GM|cc:915&msclkid=ab76038252b11f6e2be25dc8ea1d1c37


Thank you!!!

These might do it for me, I like the option of being able to add doors to some units.

My biggest concern is that they be sturdy and not sag when fully loaded with books.

I have a couple now that are starting to sag and look sort of low-rent.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Liberty said:


> great instructions and they even showed a picture of a hammer so the millennials would know which end to use



Very humorous.  I appreciate the laughs!  I need some every day, if possible, for medicinal purposes!

Btw, what *is* a "hammer?"


Something to do with ham radio? A person who does that for a hobby?
Or , with cooking dinner for someone who eats ham?
(A person who cooks or eats it?)


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> These might do it for me, I like the option of being able to add doors to some units.
> 
> ...


Hub says a lot of the sagging has to do with the "width" of the shelves...better to put some of them together than to have one wide one I guess.  Although he says these seem "heck for stout"...lol.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 17, 2020)

I had a couple of "Billy" bookcases and over the years the shelves did sag.  Instead of dumping them, I reduced their width and re-built them with a oak veneer and trim.  I also added a more substantial back.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Very humorous.  I appreciate the laughs!  I need some every day, if possible, for medicinal purposes!
> 
> Btw, what *is* a "hammer?"
> 
> ...


What about a -very funny person, is referred to as a "hammer"...lol.  Lets "ham it up"!


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> I had a couple of "Billy" bookcases and over the years the shelves did sag.  Instead of dumping them, I reduced their width and re-built them with a oak veneer and trim.  I also added a more substantial back.
> 
> View attachment 92017


Yes, think reducing the width is always a good idea.  We have some wonderful "pricey" bookcases that we've not done that with, but with the nice "hack" ones, its always good to shrink the width, unless you're just putting knick knacks on them too.

Luckily the color was nice and we're not  having  to do anything with these other than put them together in a "think out of the box" way. Hub's not done yet...will send pictures of them when we're through.  Also we have a "My Fair Lady" type upstairs library with the pricey shelves in them.  And a hunt desk.  Our books runneth over...lol.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Mon is one of my volunteer mornings at Canopy of Neighbors{Tues is the other}
The office was closed today because of the holiday.
I washed both bathroom&kitchen floors 45 min later went on a mid morning 3 block walk
The rest of my day read NYT,and my book.After dinner,I'll tackle the daily NYT crossword puzzle.I time myself just for the fun of it,usually finish between 10-25 min.I've been doing them for many yrs,it keeps my brain active


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 19, 2020)

This afternoon I'm going to my church.Our pastorial care minister,Beth is taking me to see a close church friend,Peter who lives in a facility in Hamburg,NY{south of the city} He is now in hospice. Peter&his late wife,Rose{she died 4 yrs ago}and I had been close church friends for yrs,we hit it off from day one. They are/were like 'family to me,beloved aunt&uncle. After Rose died,I started calling him 3 times/wk,kept him updated with church news.For awhile he drove himself to church almost every week,that stopped 2 yrs ago. I became one of his local emergency contacts since his only child,Peter Jr lives in Colorado
Beth saw him last Weds told me he is frail,asked him if he wanted to see me,'Yes'
I expect this to be an emotional visit as I say goodbye to him one last time


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2020)

Took my early morning walk, came home and had breakfast. The monthly food drop was at the clubhouse this morning and many goodies to be had. Took the golf cart to the food drop and drove around after for awhile. 

Should get out the pressure washer and do our lawn furniture. Mold grows like crazy down here and it doesn’t take long for things to turn green or black. We’ll see.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 19, 2020)

It was a nice morning so we got a lot of washing done and on to the line to dry.  Then we did some  batch cooking - pheasant pies and cider braised spare ribs. That will keep the freezers stocked with homemade "ready meals".  Weather is turning a bit wet this evening, but we're not expecting much rain.

Off to the theatre tomorrow to see "Dial M for murder".


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> This afternoon I'm going to my church.Our pastorial care minister,Beth is taking me to see a close church friend,Peter who lives in a facility in Hamburg,NY{south of the city} He is now in hospice. Peter&his late wife,Rose{she died 4 yrs ago}and I had been close church friends for yrs,we hit it off from day one. They are/were like 'family to me,beloved aunt&uncle. After Rose died,I started calling him 3 times/wk,kept him updated with church news.For awhile he drove himself to church almost every week,that stopped 2 yrs ago. I became one of his local emergency contacts since his only child,Peter Jr lives in Colorado
> Beth saw him last Weds told me he is frail,asked him if he wanted to see me,'Yes'
> I expect this to be an emotional visit as I say goodbye to him one last time


Hope you have a good visit.  I'm sure you mean a lot to him.  Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 19, 2020)

My visit seeing my church friend,Peter didn't last long,sadly
I had an idea of what to expect,but it was still a shock to see how gaunt he looked lying in bed. Beth tried to tell him we were both there. He opened his eyes a little bit,don't think he had his hearing aids in probably didn't hear us.Last Weds when Beth visited him,he was sitting in the lobby talking with her&his brother in law .She too was stunned to see how he has changed
Beth said a prayer and I told Peter 'I love you' as I always have said to him
As we were driving back to Buffalo,Beth asked if I was ok,'yes', but it will hit sometime that the end is near


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> My visit seeing my church friend,Peter didn't last long,sadly
> I had an idea of what to expect,but it was still a shock to see how gaunt he looked lying in bed. Beth tried to tell him we were both there. He opened his eyes a little bit,don't think he had his hearing aids in probably didn't hear us.Last Weds when Beth visited him,he was sitting in the lobby talking with her&his brother in law .She too was stunned to see how he has changed
> Beth said a prayer and I told Peter 'I love you' as I always have said to him
> As we were driving back to Buffalo,Beth asked if I was ok,'yes', but it will hit sometime that the end is near


Yes, it will hit you, but so glad you were still there.  So wonderful you told him you loved him.  Something great for him to take with him.
Lets say a prayer for him.  Love.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 20, 2020)

This morning as usual I was in my church business office doing my weekly computer tasks.Fri is my other volunteer morning there,I won't be needed tomorrow
The rest of my day,took a walk this afternoon after lunch&nap to the mailbx down the street from my apt building
I did not sleep well last night sensing my dear,church friend Peter wasn't going to last long
When I got home from church,got the phone call from Beth,our pastorial care minister informing me Peter died early this morning.She asked if I was ok,'Yes'.When I hung up,the tears came. Its a blessing he didn't suffer,am thankful I was able to see him yesterday. A couple minutes later,I started calling some of Peter's church friends who he sat with over the years at our later Sun church service


----------



## katlupe (Feb 23, 2020)

Good Morning everyone! Sunny here right now, 18 degrees. I am having coffee and getting ready to clean my bunny boy's cage. Then getting ready for my boyfriend to pick me and take me to his house. He lives about 45 minutes away. We watch the NASCAR races on Sundays on his very big (for me) flat screen television. He usually cooks a big dinner for us and today it is a London broil that he is doing some recipe his friend on FB showed him with a video. I am sure it will be good. I am anxious to see his little dog, French Fry, who is the one who became paralyzed. She is doing better as far as I can tell. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice, sunny cool morning here today. Met the gang for breakfast then did a little grocery shopping. My youngest son is coming for a visit tomorrow, so have to get spare room cleaned out.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Btw, what *is* a "hammer?"
> 
> 
> Something to do with ham radio? A person who does that for a hobby?
> ...


Mine looks like this. Works great.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 23, 2020)

By the way...update on the Billy Bookcase custom building project...hub strained his back so I'm making him take a few days off.  He's good to go today so tomorrow will give him the "hammer" back if he's a good boy and is careful...lol.  

Funny how you always want to hurry to get something done and forget to "take it easy", isn't it.  Just reminded myself of that as I was unearthing a nice brick patio that had been hiding underneath a layer of grass.  Worked hard on laying that brick many years ago...being extra careful so as not to incur any "instant karma" from lecturing hub - hey, I'd probably never hear the end of it!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Mine looks like this. Works great



 Yes, that looks like a handy item for the big jobs.

Though it requires exhausting levels of physical and mental exercise, to locate and utilize a connection.

Perhaps, you could justify an upgrade to something digital and wireless.
And thereby would not appear too stubborn and stuck in the dark ages.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 24, 2020)

I'll  be walking 6 blocks to Canopy of Neighbors,my volunteer morning
After I call other members on my list,will try to do some  filing.If not today,hopefully tomorrow
I may take an afternoon walk if i feel up to it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 24, 2020)

Liberty said:


> By the way...update on the Billy Bookcase custom building project...hub strained his back so I'm making him take a few days off.  He's good to go today so tomorrow will give him the "hammer" back if he's a good boy and is careful...lol.
> 
> *Funny how you always want to hurry to get something done and forget to "take it easy", isn't it.*  Just reminded myself of that as I was unearthing a nice brick patio that had been hiding underneath a layer of grass.  Worked hard on laying that brick many years ago...being extra careful so as not to incur any "instant karma" from lecturing hub - hey, I'd probably never hear the end of it!



I agree, most of us never learned how to perform manual labor for 8-10 hours a day every day like previous generations.

I've seen many people and am also guilty of attacking a job and wearing myself out instead of taking my time and letting the tools do the job.

I think that I would be tempted to sprinkle some rock salt or calcium chloride on that brick patio then sit back with a cool drink and watch the grass die.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

My day has been aggravating. It was my day off and the "young" man who was working in my place always has some excuse to not show up for work. Knowing this, I turned off all forms of communication so they couldn't call me in. I peeked at my facebook page and he's messaged me a gazillion times wanting me to work because he's too heartbroken to make it in because he broke up with his fiancé blah blah blah. Supervisor had messaged me asking if I could come in and I lied and said I had a drs appt. Is that wrong? Maybe. But, I have a life, too. And I'm very disgusted with Windows 10 and this whole Microsoft Edge crap. I got locked out of my acct and I don't have texting on my phone so I can't get a verification code and it's just a mess. Tech support is pretty much useless.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

Your Supervisor should be on to your work colleague, if he is constantly not showing up for work. 

I hope you get your computer problems sorted out.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Your Supervisor should be on to your work colleague, if he is constantly not showing up for work.
> 
> I hope you get your computer problems sorted out.


They are, they just refuse to deal with it. Me too...I'm about ready to toss the laptop into the street. LOL


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

That does sound like an aggravating day you've had, Marci, and it was supposed to be a "day off" for you.
Don't toss your laptop into the street though.
Without it, you lose us too!  Oh no! 

Today I noticed that my kitty is showing signs of aging.  I gave her some extra TLC.


----------



## toffee (Feb 25, 2020)

well today  got ready early to get some shopping done as in cats foods -- then my OH said iam constipated -so what  said '

its nothing new with you -we cant go out yet === so 2hours later everything is fine 'picked up some pharmacy things -and needed to get to another shop ' but dearest grrrrrr said jump in the car gotta get back to the loo )))))))))


so only did half that I wanted -men there like little kids -everything stops for them lol


----------



## katlupe (Feb 26, 2020)

Good Morning, everyone! Looks kind of gloomy outside right now. This afternoon is our Bingo game in the community room. No money or prizes involved. Just for fun. Not a lot of people, a small group of us that enjoy it for the social aspect only.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

Yesterday I was in hospital all day for yet another procedure.. all went well,     although  there's more to be done in the future..but for now, I'm absolutely worn out, really sore, and just verrrry tired... so just sitting at my desktop  computer for a bit of R&R...

Hubs had pre-arranged some electrical  contractors to come today and remove and fit new gas  meters in our house... so they're going to be here shortly ( honestly the last thing I need).. and the utilities will be shut off,...so I'm going to take my ipad or laptop back to bed when they get here in a few minutes, and leave hubs  to keep an eye on them...,  and just rest up there or go back to sleep...


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 26, 2020)

Happy Wednesday!  Off to get my haircut, it’s way over do. Gloomy day today so this will perk me up. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## toffee (Feb 26, 2020)

did the some chores - waited for cabinet to come 'which he did on time ' then cleaned the conservatory floor and few windows '
so just taking a rest on here ' fed animals so all is right with the world lol..


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 26, 2020)

Just sayin hi to Mike!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Today I could only go out for 1 walk,which was early this morning around 6am wasn't really windy I was planning to go out for a short walk around 10am,but the winds picked up
Instead,I walked up/down stairs twice,last time walking up from the basement after getting my mail.My apt is on 3rd floor,reading my book


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Your Supervisor should be on to your work colleague, if he is constantly not showing up for work.
> 
> I hope you get your computer problems sorted out.


I think I may have gotten the computer issue taken of *fingers crossed*


----------



## Lee (Feb 28, 2020)

An exciting day coming up for me.....half price at the thrift store   but and there's always a but....this particular store is so high priced that half price is normal price of the other places in town. But again, you never know if you might find that thin a ma jig you didn't know you needed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)

Lee said:


> An exciting day coming up for me.....half price at the thrift store   but and there's always a but....this particular store is so high priced that half price is normal price of the other places in town. But again, you never know if you might find that thin a ma jig you didn't know you needed.


Sounds like a perfect day to me have fun!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

Lee said:


> An exciting day coming up for me.....half price at the thrift store   but and there's always a but....this particular store is so high priced that half price is normal price of the other places in town. But again, you never know if you might find that thin a ma jig you didn't know you needed.


'sactly....whenever I'm browsing in a store and a sales assistant asks if they can help. I always tell them .. I'm just looking for something I never new I needed.....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 28, 2020)

This morning going to my church to do my weekly computer tasks.I couldn't go yesterday because of the weather
I hope to take another walk this afternoon,rest of my day start reading new book'The Watergate Girl' by Jill Wine-Banks.She was the only woman lawyer on the prosecuting team during Watergate scandal.I like her and her expert analysis whenever she appears on MSNBC


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello Kids... Well do you want the short version or the long, or should I just ramble on and see where we get to... Well Ii think it was about a week and half to two weeks ago... Not sure when my last day was here, and maybe it was just a week... I am not sure... But as YOU all know couple of years ago I broke my leg really badly.. and ended up with 2 rods, and 16 screws to hold it back together, but lost all feeling in my foot from having seven surgery on my leg because of infections... and not a lot of feeling in that leg either...

So, I'm usually very careful with it, now that I walk with a limp. and specially very careful on ice, and stairs and that kind of stuff... Well the Brother -in - law had asked me before Christmas if I would help and carry down a fridge from the garage to the basement, and said sure once everyone is over the scabies. 

So what I think was a week, or week and a half, or 2 weeks ago... can't remember I went over to help carry the fridge down the stairs, I said I have to take the bottom that it would be easier on the leg... Now I don't know if you Ladies and Fellows are starting to see where this is going... But anyhow... We got it in the house without any hardship... So I went down a few steps, he leaned the fridge back, I pulled the bottom out, and down the stairs we are going... and yup... missed a &*$@ing step with my bad foot, and down went me, and the fridge... 

So, about 20 minutes later, we got the fridge off me, and me back on my feet... my leg hurt a bit where I have always had feeling.... so I insisted we continued, he didn't want to, I said, well we can't leave it here, so finally we got it where it was. They kept asking me if I was ok.. I said yes, I am fine.. I didn't want them to worry about it... So got home after awhile... took off my shoe, and it was a magic show... Poof, twice the size and could not get my shoe back on... So Lorie is all concerned about my leg, I kept saying it was fine, and that I was fine... But everyone was worried, cuz I did not have a lot of feeling in leg or foot to start with... So I had a few shot of Forty Creek... got in the passenger seat in the truck... off to the hospital... Got a few speeches from friends that work at the hospital... Xrays done... Had a bit of a sprain on foot, and to stay off it... So, friends, that is where I have been...One thing I learned throughout of all this... My leg that I broke is super strong now, but I don't need to go around and test it as I did... and to leave those kind of chores for the younger crowd...

So it's good to be back again... Can't sit long in this position... But had to tell you all I was fine... Hope YOU all have a GREAT weekend... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike

P.S Even throughh all that, and dying of boredom the last few days... Still NOT smoking!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

I guess you've gotten nagged already - so, I won't.
You have probably suffered enough.
Take care of yourself!


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you @Pinky


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Oh gosh,....  but glad you got back here and told us about it.
We definitely noticed your absence and missed you!


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 28, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Oh gosh,....  but glad you got back here and told us about it.
> We definitely noticed your absence and missed you!



Thank you @Kaila


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2020)

OMG Mike! How lucky you are to not have broken the same bone...  You're an  absolute beast; I'm gonna nickname you "The Refrigerator" !

Seriously tho' I'm glad you're back here with us. Please take care.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

I forgot to ask, could you stop by sometime when you have an hour free,
to move some furniture for me, and possibly the grand piano?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 28, 2020)

HI Mike,sorry about your accident,glad to know you are ok&still not smoking that's great
Please ck in whenever you can,we've missed your posts Sue


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome back @mike4lorie ....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Hello Kids... Well do you want the short version or the long, or should I just ramble on and see where we get to... Well Ii think it was about a week and half to two weeks ago... Not sure when my last day was here, and maybe it was just a week... I am not sure... But as YOU all know couple of years ago I broke my leg really badly.. and ended up with 2 rods, and 16 screws to hold it back together, but lost all feeling in my foot from having seven surgery on my leg because of infections... and not a lot of feeling in that leg either...
> 
> So, I'm usually very careful with it, now that I walk with a limp. and specially very careful on ice, and stairs and that kind of stuff... Well the Brother -in - law had asked me before Christmas if I would help and carry down a fridge from the garage to the basement, and said sure once everyone is over the scabies.
> 
> ...


Nice to see ya!

I was hoping that you would come back in time to start a new thread for March!


----------



## Lee (Feb 29, 2020)

sheesh Mike, how awful.....pride goeth before a fall comes to mind.

next time I move rather than hire a moving company, I pay under the table.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)

I saw spring around the corner!!!!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 29, 2020)

Washing a load of dark cloths, going out to vote in the South Carolina Primary, picking up a few groceries, and continuing my project of bring some order and discipline to all these photographs we have collected over the last 30 years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi Mike and everyone reading on here!  I hope you're having a nice weekend.

I'm just holding down the fort here, watching the baby birdies play with their favorite toy!  They take turns playing with it.  They tear it to shreds in about a day unless they take their time which then is 2 days..  Here is the toy:


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)

Awww ... that's cute  @Ruthanne !   ... probably fun  to watch the birdies at work.
And @mike4lorie ...  sorry to hear about your "adventures"  ... time to relax and heal. ....   and stop doing things you shouldn't be doing!!

Have had a great day so far. ...   Met  a new neighbor moving in this morning.   She and I have a lot in common,   and we each have a pampered white doggy.   Fun!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 29, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Hello Kids... Well do you want the short version or the long, or should I just ramble on and see where we get to... Well Ii think it was about a week and half to two weeks ago... Not sure when my last day was here, and maybe it was just a week... I am not sure... But as YOU all know couple of years ago I broke my leg really badly.. and ended up with 2 rods, and 16 screws to hold it back together, but lost all feeling in my foot from having seven surgery on my leg because of infections... and not a lot of feeling in that leg either...
> 
> So, I'm usually very careful with it, now that I walk with a limp. and specially very careful on ice, and stairs and that kind of stuff... Well the Brother -in - law had asked me before Christmas if I would help and carry down a fridge from the garage to the basement, and said sure once everyone is over the scabies.
> 
> ...


Good for you on still not smoking...you will be better off for that.  So sorry you sprained your foot.  I was wondrin where you've been.  Please be careful.  I hope it heals up smoothly and swiftly!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 29, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Awww ... that's cute  @Ruthanne !   ... probably fun  to watch the birdies at work.
> And @mike4lorie ...  sorry to hear about your "adventures"  ... time to relax and heal. ....   and stop doing things you shouldn't be doing!!
> 
> Have had a great day so far. ...   Met  a new neighbor moving in this morning.   She and I have a lot in common,   and we each have a pampered white doggy.   Fun!


Yes, @Bonnie I do love to watch them play and do whatever they have to do..like chase each other around their home, have little spats, eat.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 29, 2020)

Good Evening Everyone... Thank you for all the kind words... I was just sitting there watching my Sens loosing the the Wings,  and thought, Ooops, I gotta get to the computer and start March's thread...

I'll sign back in in the morning, and get playing some games too..

Take care everyone... And God Bless YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry. Wrong thread. See March 2020. LOL


----------

